
GliGli's TileMotion Video Codec - astrofra
https://gligli.github.io/tiler/demo/
======
astrofra
The goal of this project is to find a novel way to encode a video stream so
that the decoder is computationally cheap and trivially simple to write.

The current decoder is written entirely in javascript and uses HTML5 Canvas to
decode.

The project is in Alpha stage and located at:
[https://github.com/gligli/tiler](https://github.com/gligli/tiler)

Author: GliGli License: GNU GPL v3

